# Bordeaux on PC-BSD Screenshot tour



## twickline (May 26, 2010)

This is a Bordeaux on PC-BSD 8 Screenshot tour. This tour will show you how easy it is to install Bordeaux on PC-BSD and start installing Windows Applications and Games. Bordeaux has a single dependency on Zenity once Zenity is installed Bordeaux will install and run on your PC-BSD system.

After your purchase of Bordeaux download the installer to your Desktop or Downloads directory. Then install Zenity from the ports collection. Once this is done the install process is ready to begin.

This Screenshot tour is of the upcoming Bordeaux 2.0.6 release. In this release we will start installing the IrfanView Plugins by default. Irfanview has also been upgraded from the 4.25 release to the newest 4.27 release. 2.0.6 will also come with a new Wine release and the newest winetricks and DIB engine releases. Their will also be many more fixes in the forthcoming release then the ones listed here. So if you would like to help support the next release please consider purchasing Bordeaux for Linux, Mac OS X, FreeBSD, PC-BSD or OpenSolaris.

24 Screenshots : http://www.wine-reviews.net/wine-reviews/bordeaux/bordeaux-on-pc-bsd-screenshot-tour.html


----------



## kpedersen (May 26, 2010)

I find the problem with things like this is that they *always* need to download stuff which is completely useless if the workstation is not hooked up to the internet. It is always easier to use standard wine and install the dependencies manually than to hunt around for the location that the distfiles need to be put in to prevent (re)downloading.

Same problem with crossover office, cedega and even winetricks.

Once these wine repacks come with a 100% standard Windows base, then they will be feasible. Until then vanilla wine is the best for my uses which admittedly is only used for Microsoft Paint atm... Which I doubt is even avaliable with Bordeaux.

Sounds a bit harsh perhaps. Maybe a decent solution to this would be to simply ask the user if they want to specify the location manually before a download attempt is foolishly made.

If it relies on zenity, that means it requires GTK too. Perhaps KDE would be a better choice for integration with PC-BSD? Personally I would use MFC or wxMSW provided by wine itself for novelty


----------



## twickline (May 27, 2010)

*Bordeaux on BSD*

Hello,

We have packages for both FreeBSD and PC-BSD and yes it needs GTK but GTK is installed by default on PC-BSD and it will be installed on FreeBSD if you install Gnome. So 99.99% of people will have GTK installed.

Zenity is used by our progress bar 

Cheers,
Tom

--
http://www.bordeauxgroup.com/


----------



## SirDice (May 27, 2010)

twickline said:
			
		

> So 99.99% of people will have GTK installed.


Except 99.99% of the people that use QT/KDE.


----------

